# Ollie - one baby?!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I found one very small baby in with Ollie today. I knew she was expecting, but by my calculations she shouldn't be due for another week. Anyway, I checked on her about 2 hours ago, and the baby i found earlier today, i found dead. It was very small. She still hasn't had any more, but still appears to be rather pregnant.

How long can mouse labour go on for?

Opinions please xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but could we have an update please? I had a mouse that had 11 babies at 9 in the morning, but when I checked at 4PM, she had thirteen.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Ollie didn't have any more babies. I don't quite know what happened there to be honest. the one baby she had died. it was very small. Ollie is back to being her usual self, climbing and running about.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you going to breed her again?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm unsure. I would like to. But it won't be for a while. Everything during her pregnancy went like clockwork....that is until she had one baby and then no more. She's back down to normal size now and as i say is active and happy in herself. I've got her in with my other resting doe Millie. Millie had a litter early in May, so she's resting now. They're both chilling together.


----------

